
Project Jacquard - yla92
https://www.google.com/atap/project-jacquard/
======
abalone
Sage advice from Peter Molyneux:

 _" The bizarre thing is a huge amount of effort and time and money goes into
researching the tech, like the Kinect tech and scanning the bodies, and
there's always this one line that hardware manufacturers - whether it be
Microsoft or anyone else - say and that's 'we can't wait to see what happens
when it gets into the hands of developers.' Now if Apple had said that when
they introduced the iPhone, I don't think we'd ever end up with the iPhone!
What really should happen is that they put a similar amount of money into
researching just awesome real world applications that you'll really use and
that work robustly and smoothly and delightfully._

 _" They should spend as much money doing that rather than just on hardware
tech and saying, 'Okay developers, we'll leave it to you.' If you look at the
cases where technology has worked well - touch is one of those, and Wii Sports
and motion control; Nintendo didn't introduce motion control until they had
Wii Sports. You weren't just playing a few demos. I just hope that for the
Holo stuff that they really choose an application and make that sing. That is
what transforms a piece of tech from awe inspiring gadget that you try a few
times and show off to friends into something that you use as part of your
life, and that's really what we want technology to be. And that requires just
an awesome amount of design to be put into the software, not just the
hardware."_

Source: [http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2015-01-22-molyneux-
wa...](http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2015-01-22-molyneux-warns-
microsoft-dont-overpromise-on-hololens) via
[http://daringfireball.net/linked/2015/01/23/mololens-
molyneu...](http://daringfireball.net/linked/2015/01/23/mololens-molyneux)

~~~
bane
This is why Glass failed IMHO. Google spent a bunch of time on the hardware,
but just wiffed it with obvious demo software. Then they just put it out in
the world "hey developers, figure out what to do with this, because we can't
be bothered".

Instead of a new computing paradigm, it turned into a very expensive head-
mounted camera and not much else. Something GoPro had nailed at 1/10th the
price point and without the creepy factor.

~~~
lbotos
I've also heard the idea of glass was about demoing AND getting the public
conversation started about wearables so that when they have a product ready,
the dialogue has been running.

~~~
bane
That's even worse! Now the dialog centers around creepy voyeurism. Google has
single-handedly salted the market so nobody can enter it. It will take a
decade at least before somebody tries again.

~~~
go1979
After the Glass fiasco, I'll be thinking twice before buying/taking Google's
variant of FUD seriously. That was a waste of over 1.5K for me. Too bad there
is no accountability (oh wait ... all the Google fans would just say I should
have known it was unproven tech and I was an explorer .. blah blah blah).

I haven't been dissuaded from buying all unproven tech gear thankfully!
Preordered the Apple Watch (as I have had wonderful experiences with the iPad
on launch day and the iPhone) ... very satisfied with it.

I'm on the fence about HoloLens. While I have full faith in Apple and zero in
Google, Microsoft is in the middle. The tech is extremely compelling but I
Microsoft is known for incremental improvements .. I'd rather not get stuck
with gen 1/demo hardware when a lot better stuff may be around the corner.

------
iandanforth
Along with a collaborator from MIT,(1) I helped create rSkin, a multi-touch
stretchable textile sensor for robotics.(2)

Here are some really interesting things I learned about e-textiles during my
project

\- The hard/soft interface is really hard.

At some point you need to interface with electronics and in many cases this
will be a failure point. Also, normal electrical contact methods like
soldering just don't work.

\- Stretch is really hard.

Most of the fabrics shown don't look like they have much stretch, but I wanted
something that could wrap around robot joints. Turns out that calibrating a
sensor for this task is very hard to model. Even without stretch calibrating
and maintaining calibration can be hard.

\- Metal oxidizes

I'm hoping Google has taken care of this but many of the thread types I had at
the time were silver based and would degrade (become much more resistive) over
just a few months.

\- Getting high resolution sensors is tricky.

Getting a ton of conductive threads wired up in a matrix means you're trying
to do lots and lots of hard/soft interfaces. Automating bringing all those
threads from one grid direction into a tight layout to match with a board or
other metal conductor will be a very interesting manufacturing challenge.

I'm surprised and excited to see Google take this on as I still feel there is
huge potential for e-textiles in softer and more sensitive robotics.

(1) Hannah Perner-Wilson (who did all the hard work)

(2) Check out the instructable ([http://www.instructables.com/id/rSkin-Open-
Source-Robot-Skin...](http://www.instructables.com/id/rSkin-Open-Source-Robot-
Skin/))

~~~
msutherl
The hard/soft boundary is indeed very difficult, especially when you have
bundles of leads in all directions!

I did some work with stick-on stretch conductive textiles, both silver and
polymer-based (Eeonyx), and something I always wished I'd had was a high bit-
depth A/D converter so that I could work with a ton of headroom to account for
the inevitable swings due to environmental changes, degradation, etc. in
software.

I'd love to see someone produce a 16bit+ A/D converter front-end for Arduino
or something. I actually purchased all the parts for wiring up one of these,
but didn't have time to finish:
[http://www.linear.com/product/LTC2444](http://www.linear.com/product/LTC2444).
Looks like some people have been working on it:
[http://dangerousprototypes.com/2012/07/02/interfacing-the-
lt...](http://dangerousprototypes.com/2012/07/02/interfacing-the-
ltc2440-24bit-adc-with-the-arduino/).

------
chralieboy
This is amazing for card counting. Discreet swipes to add/remove count and
double tap to have your phone/watch buzz the current count.

Maybe not the most ethical use of the tech, but sounds fun!

~~~
mtrpcic
Yeah, this definitely takes "Android Wear" to the next level. Integrating
pieces of your outfit into your phone/watch will allow for a lot of subtle
little tweaks to every day life:

* Leaving work but forgot your keys? The electromagnetic sensor in your pocket will vibrate your phone to let you know the moment you step out of the office.

* No more "three tap check" for keys, wallet, phone. Every time you leave the house your clothes will check that for you.

* Two-factor auth is a lot easier when you can authenticate by wearing special underwear

* Feeling cold? Your clothes can probably detect that and adjust the thermostat in your car or home automatically (including heated seats!)

Lots of cool ideas, but these ideas have been floating around for a while now.
Every piece of wearable clothing I've seen that had integrated electronics has
been both bulky and gaudy. Maybe a concentrated focus like this will bring it
to the next level.

~~~
downandout
I don't see a single one of these applications actually being possible with
this. The thread enables touch sensitivity on clothing; nothing more. There
are no temperature sensors, RFID chips, electromagnetic sensors etc.

It's interesting that even Google didn't post a single use case for it...I
can't think of one off the top of my head either.

~~~
heatwaving
The project Jacquard site describes some output:

"We developed innovative techniques to attach the conductive yarns to
connectors and tiny circuits, no larger than the button on a jacket... LEDs,
haptics, and other embedded outputs provide feedback to the user, seamlessly
connecting them to the digital world."

[https://www.google.com/atap/project-
jacquard/](https://www.google.com/atap/project-jacquard/)

------
michaelmior
In case there's a chance someone doesn't know, the name comes from the
inventor of the first programmable loom.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacquard_loom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacquard_loom)

~~~
mkempe
It really bothers me that Google hijacks Jacquard's name for their own
project. In the future the Google search engine will bury Jacquard's
innovation in /dev/Internet/dustbin

With decency, they could at a minimum have acknowledged his existence,
creations, influence, and inspiration.

~~~
harperlee
While I don't agree with mkempe, I don't see why this kind of messages should
be downvoted... Choosing a name is a difficult task, and honoring someone with
their name in a new creation is a noble gift, but the page does not explain
why it was named like that, and so it remains elusive. Google could have take
the time to explain it. But it's not like it's a shame, mkempe.

Also, if you could see who downvoted you, you could perhaps start a little
war, so I don't think that such a conversation system would be better.

~~~
yohui
> _While I don 't agree with mkempe, I don't see why this kind of messages
> should be downvoted._

Because mkempe is accusing Project Jacquard of appropriating a historical
figure's name for their own gain. Somehow, it seems mkempe figures that the
act of paying homage cannot be done without a citation or fair use disclaimer.

It's one thing to suggest adding a note about the historical Jacquard, another
to take umbrage at an innocent name. I really don't think that sort of
response should be encouraged.

Otherwise, I suppose someone should tell Project Euler that they need to
explain who Euler is on their homepage.

~~~
ghshephard
They do have a picture of Euler on the homepage. I thought it was pretty
explicit the project was an homage to them.

~~~
yohui
It's not explicitly stated, but I agree that if you've heard of Euler the
homage is obvious.

Likewise, if you've heard of Jacquard or his invention, then the homage here
is obvious as well. Neither case requires a footnote explaining the reference.

------
smikhanov
This is definitely not a joke. The guy in the video, Ivan Poupyrev (I'm super
proud about graduating from the same university and department he has
graduated from), is a world-class authority on UIs that are integrated into
physical world.

His website lists lots of English-language materials about him, here's one
interview with him in Russian, for Russian-speaking HNers:
[http://vozduh.afisha.ru/technology/vy-budete-zhit-vnutri-
kom...](http://vozduh.afisha.ru/technology/vy-budete-zhit-vnutri-kompyutera-i-
vse-vokrug-budet-ego-interfeysom/)

------
joefkelley
If nothing else, this is immediately useful to the sport of fencing.

If you're not aware, competitive fencers already wear metallic jackets to
detect when one has been hit by the other's weapon. If this could make them
cheaper/lighter/more durable/more accurate or improve them in any way, that
would be pretty cool. I'm guessing you could even track the specific place
that they hit.

~~~
angersock
Fencing electronics are, at least last I looked, suuuuuper janky.

------
TeMPOraL
Here goes my dream of being the first to create a CPS suit from Continuum.

It's actually a weird feeling - on the one hand I love the progress we have;
on the other hand, I feel sad that I can't get to be a part of it. It also
seems to me that any cool idea I have tend to become a mass-market product
before I can get around to start prototyping.

Yeah, I know, the real world. Real world sucks :(.

~~~
oh_sigh
If you are predicting these things, and people are doing mass market products
before you can even prototype, it just means that people had this idea before
you did, and it isn't that unique any more.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I'm painfully aware of that, and I didn't want to suggest that I have _unique_
ideas. Honestly, I don't believe there _are_ unique ideas anymore, not for the
last 200-300 years. Even scientific breakthroughs tend to be independently
developed in different places simultaneously.

I guess I'm just whining about the hardware world equivalent of "every idea I
have has already been done ten times on the Internet by people smarter than
me" sentiment, which - from what I learned over the years - is shared by many
people here on HN.

~~~
javajosh
You just need to be a little more focused, and less concerned about what
others are doing (so-called FOMO, "fear of missing out"). So what if someone
beats you to the punch? You're striving will _not_ be in vain, and you'll be
right at the very forefront when either of you finish your projects - maybe
even a bit beyond.

Remember, 1% inspiration, 99% perspiration, etc.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Thanks for words of reassurance :).

I always considered FOMO to be a fear of missing out parties or Facebook
status updates, both of which I fortunately don't have [i.e. fears, not
parties and updates]. I never thought about looking at my emotions related to
projects from this angle.

------
sologoub
Reading this on the heels of talking with a colleague about (relatively near)
future of TV advertising when marketers will know how many people are in the
room (and possibly who these people are) and can deliver hyper-targetted ads,
my initial reaction was "oh, crap... my couch will now know I'm sitting on it,
for how long, etc... my t-shirt will know the last time I wore it and
where..."

This future is inevitable and all the AMAZING use cases such advances bring,
but I can't help but wonder how we can keep these operating for the "good" and
not the "ugly" of tech and monetization.

~~~
javert
Don't use bad tech.

Some people will, but that's their loss.

As long as it's a free society, we'll each individually have the choice to
stay away from bad tech.

Paying one of my local telco monopolies too much money to watch TV full of ads
is _already_ a losing value proposition for me, so I don't have cable TV.

I sure as _hell_ am not going to get a TV that is connected to the Internet
and has a microphone, much less shares information with advertisers. Same
thing for a couch.

~~~
smacktoward
The problem arises when the bad tech crowds the good tech out of the market
altogether.

I would like to have a smartphone that doesn't spy on me. I can't, because
nobody makes one. So my personal preference doesn't matter; my only choice is
between either accepting the spying, or not having a smartphone at all.

Now I get to look forward to enjoying this exact same dilemma when I buy
furniture! Hooray.

~~~
soperj
What about the Jolla smartphone?
[https://jolla.com/jolla/](https://jolla.com/jolla/)

~~~
sologoub
Well, there's this: [http://www.jollausers.com/2015/05/sailfish-os-to-become-
russ...](http://www.jollausers.com/2015/05/sailfish-os-to-become-russias-
official-operating-system-for-mobile/)

My personal bias tells me that can't be without some compromises...

~~~
soperj
It's an open source operating system... what compromises are you suggesting?
Maybe the compromise is that they don't sell Russian info out to American
interests.

------
ohitsdom
If you're interested in this kind of thing, Becky Stern with Adafruit is a
pretty great source for DIY wearables. Lots of tutorials and a regular Youtube
series that keeps you updated on the latest products and tools.

------
msoad
This is the missing part of Google Glass. For interacting with the Glass you
don't have to touch the Glass itself. You can just perform gestures on your
jeans.

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
You mean, for those rare occasions when Google Glass just doesn't cut it to
make you the nerdiest guy in the room, you can now get an extra-boost? Well,
sign me up!

~~~
TeMPOraL
Like being a nerd is a bad thing :). Wear it as a badge of honour!

~~~
serf
This feels appropriate.

Wired (1994)/Mondo 2000 R.U. A Cyberpunk? :
[https://i1.wp.com/craphound.com/images/R_U_cyberpunk.jpg](https://i1.wp.com/craphound.com/images/R_U_cyberpunk.jpg)

Funny to think of a modern 'cyber-punk' extolling the values of paper
currency. Guess Wired was off the mark a bit.

------
mmanfrin
I get annoyed with the business of Google on occasion -- I was very upset with
the closure of Reader and IG, with choices they've made with Android; but I
really appreciate the amount of unicorn ideas they push after.

------
brianpgordon
It's pretty funny that this hits HN the day after this did:

[http://www.foxbusiness.com/technology/2015/05/27/what-
heck-h...](http://www.foxbusiness.com/technology/2015/05/27/what-heck-
happened-to-google/)

> It’s almost as if Page walked right into that corner office and flipped the
> switch marked “Fiscal Responsibility” from the “on” to the “off” position.
> At that point, Page abandoned Google’s second core philosophy, “It’s best to
> do one thing really, really well,” and started doing just about everything.

~~~
jbhatab
Since when has google followed that philosophy? I always thought they were the
mad scientist of tech companies and that was more Apple's cup of tea.

~~~
darkmighty
Yea, the counterexample is pretty much all of their products. Gmail,
Translate, pretty much every product was either acquired or created through
internal experimentation afaik.

------
xngzng
Appears to be still cooking in the lab. Similar to Ara and also Glass. Sounds
like a research project that needs not answer the business question of how to
make money. IBM, Microsoft, Apple likes to keep theirs secretive. Google likes
to showcase.

~~~
coherentpony
Advertising. Wearing a specific brand of clothing will impact what your Google
search results contain.

Edit: To the downvoters: Why? Am I wrong? Are you Google employees?

~~~
cromwellian
I am an employee, but I down voted it because it's dumb.

------
dingdingdang
OK, but what exactly does this achieve? Bad to worse touch sensitivity on my
sleeves? Why? I wish they could have come up with at least one genuine show-
stopper application to get people excited about this tech. Reading through
this thread the only semi-reasonable application is surreptitious counting of
cards.. and even that is useless as cleanly pointed out by the most upvoted
comment-on-comment by downandout.

~~~
IanCal
I'm a little surprised at the negativity in this thread. They've announced
flexible, soft touch interfaces which can be produced at scale using existing
production methods. Isn't that at least really cool? Do you not think there
are places this could be used?

I don't know if I can think of many "showstoppers" but is it really that hard
to imagine places where a new input device could be used?

Soft, invisible, cheap (?) touch sensors that are flexible and easy to work
with.

Things I'd use this for / would like to play around with:

1\. Touchpad on the side of my sofa, so I can use gestures to control TV and
media. 2\. Touchpad on the side of my headboard in the same material as the
rest with a subtle marking on which I can control / dim my lights. Similar
things for controlling alarms. 3\. Improving children's toys that require
buttons now but do so by having hard things surrounded by some padding. I
imagine "tickle me elmo" that was able to say "you're tickling my feet!" would
be popular. 4\. Would this detect my feet through socks? Run a bunch through
my carpets, I'm sure I can do some fun stuff with home automation with that by
knowing which room I'm currently in. Similarly for that, I'd like to track
some of my habits, how long do I actually spend just sitting on the sofa or
how often do I really get up from my desk and go somewhere else? 5\. Make some
board games. Fabric + some metal pieces, all the complex logic could sit on
your phone. 6\. Better sleep tracking? Do I curl into a ball, starfish, keep
rolling about a lot?

Those are mostly just things I'd like to do at home. What about interfaces
where you want to present something to other people? I've seen touchscreens at
restaurants/bars, would a soft less delicate one work well?

To be honest, I think that you could make an absolute killing selling a
t-shirt that had a touch sensitive star-trek looking badge that answers the
phone. Not world changing, but I can definitely see that this could be used.

~~~
IanCal
Ah damn, missed the edit window and forgot this wasn't markdown.

Formatting fix:

1\. Touchpad on the side of my sofa, so I can use gestures to control TV and
media.

2\. Touchpad on the side of my headboard in the same material as the rest with
a subtle marking on which I can control / dim my lights. Similar things for
controlling alarms.

3\. Improving children's toys that require buttons now but do so by having
hard things surrounded by some padding. I imagine "tickle me elmo" that was
able to say "you're tickling my feet!" would be popular.

4\. Would this detect my feet through socks? Run a bunch through my carpets,
I'm sure I can do some fun stuff with home automation with that by knowing
which room I'm currently in. Similarly for that, I'd like to track some of my
habits, how long do I actually spend just sitting on the sofa or how often do
I really get up from my desk and go somewhere else?

5\. Make some board games. Fabric + some metal pieces, all the complex logic
could sit on your phone.

6\. Better sleep tracking? Do I curl into a ball, starfish, keep rolling about
a lot?

------
jedc
I know the team at Knyttan ([http://www.knyttan.com](http://www.knyttan.com))
which has awesome tech to enable industrial-size looms to do knitting on-
demand.

If Jacquard fabric was used on Knyttan-enabled looms, anyone (designers,
anyone else) could effectively print/knit one-off pieces of connected
clothing.

The future is awesome. :)

------
jedanbik
Outside of a fashion week couture fashion tech concept house like
Anrealage[1], what will this do for us? Project Jacquard strikes me as a
solution to a problem, but I can't think of a single problem it solves. A
smart watch tells time, streamlines notifications, and maybe keeps me in
shape, but this? What will this do for me?

[1]: [http://www.kaltblut-magazine.com/anrealage-
aw15-16/](http://www.kaltblut-magazine.com/anrealage-aw15-16/)

~~~
lnanek2
If your display is in your contact lens, how are you going to dismiss a
notification or reject a phone call? Well maybe you just have to swipe the
right way on your jacket sleeve like they did at the key note.

------
devindotcom
It's a neat idea, and one I think people won't be able to appreciate until the
killer app hits, possibly in fitness or high-end suits. As far as I'm
concerned, it's just neat research being backed by Google with no obvious
ulterior motive, and that works fine for me.

~~~
freyr
Google's business is targeted advertising. Its competitive advantage is
knowing more about you than other advertisers.

Obviously, embedding clothing sensors could collect and deliver tremendous
amounts of information about a person and their habits. It's aligned with
Google's interests in an obvious way, and it would be naive to think this is
lost on the decision makers at Google.

That's not to say it's bad. Google's ATAP program is modeled on DARPA, which
has funded many military-oriented research programs that have delivered
advancements that extend beyond military applications. Yet all DARPA programs
have some obvious or non-obvious military value. I imagine ATAP works the same
way, funding ambitious projects that have high potential value for Google's
primary business, but also have potential for broader impact.

~~~
btian
That's bullshit and you know it.

Google is a large company with many businesses. How is Google Cloud Platform
related to advertising? Nest? Liftware? Google Docs?

Fact is advertising is cyclical, and Google is aggressively diversifying away
from it.

~~~
freyr
_> Google is a large company with many businesses._

Yes, many tiny, unprofitable "businesses" that contribute little to nothing to
Google's bottom line, except through direct or indirect support of the
advertising business that generates the vast majority of its revenue.

~~~
cromwellian
You have it exactly backwards. Google's Ads business throws off massive
amounts of cash to spend on R&D diversifying away from Ads.

The Ads business is maxing out, you cant generate 20% revenue growth per year
by continuing to have a 97% ads business model.

This "oh, but they're going to use it for ads" meme is pure lazy and sloppy
thinking.

------
meerita
I'm so amazed with the new wave of projects Google are working on.
Definetively, the sensation I had about Apple as a innovation company has
changed once I seen these new projects. This is innovation, this is a nice
approach to future and not iphone and iwatch iterations.

~~~
ryandrake
This is more invention than innovation.

------
anigbrowl
For people wondering about use cases, a friend of mine has been working in
this area for a decade and is now starting to get traction in the fashion
industry: [http://www.lara-grant.com/](http://www.lara-grant.com/)

------
kjax
After reading about this, I realized that as always, battery tech might become
somewhat of an issue for this application. However, nearly all of us have a
cellphone that has a wireless charging mechanism; what if we were able to
reverse that mechanism, so that something like a pant pocket was able to
collect a small amount of energy from this process? Easier still, phones could
be manufactured with small copper contacts on the back to do this the old-
fashioned way. I realize that phone batteries are quite terrible in many
cases, but this could change... or perhaps the process could be optimized to
use such an irrelevant amount of energy required to keep the garment charged?

------
BinaryIdiot
I hadn't thought about conductive threads. What a neat idea. The applications
could be really interesting here. I'm not sure what would be initially
compelling but I'm interested in seeing what people come up with using this
tech.

------
ngoldbaum
Reminds me of the wearable computers in Vernor Vinge's novel Rainbow's End.

------
jamesrcole
I wonder if this could be used to log a person's activities?

If it was in their clothing and if movements of peoples' limbs -- brushing
against the fabric -- generated data that could be used to determine what
they're doing.

E.g. 80% chance they're currently sitting typing at the computer. Or at
another moment, that they're probably washing some dishes. Or what particular
task a factory worker is working on.

------
TD-Linux
The most obvious problem is that capacitive interfaces like this detect on
both sides. Which means rejecting false touches from the clothing moving on
your body is going to be very difficult - unless it's integrated into
outerwear or something farther away.

~~~
avinashv
Not at all. The fabric can be woven to specifically avoid this problem.

~~~
TD-Linux
How? The most common method I've seen is to put a ground plane behind the
sense wires, but that would require 2 layers of fabric.

~~~
Kalium
Many garments above casual streetwear have multiple layers. Your typical
blazer has several.

------
louithethrid
If there is one thing that is in for a softrapture with augmented reality, its
fashion. The designers still will be there- but i can imagine a world were
visuals and physical reality are completely disjunct.

------
styts
I imagine it would be great to sit through my commute, while typing something
on my knees, with the touchscreen keyboard integrated into the fabric of my
trousers.

------
maresca
This would be great to integrate into the leg of my jeans so I can change my
music while riding my motorcycle. I'll be following this project.

------
natch
It's interesting if you look at this from Google's perspective, as a data
collection project.

~~~
genericone
Are you implying they want to do big data on how people touch themselves? or
because, therefore, implication, ads?

~~~
natch
I was thinking more about how people move, and how the motion capture data
would be amazing for many purposes such as person identification, activity
identification, learning what cultures/sports/injuries/ailments/etc. correlate
with what styles of motion, learning "tells," as in poker, about how people
are feeling... the list of applications of this data could go on for quite a
while. It also could feed into research on some styles of robot locomotion.

------
cpeterso
How will these fabrics be disposed of? Can they be recycled?

------
shkesar
Wait! What all did the Jackie Chan's Tuxedo do?

------
pcarbonn
Best application of this tissue : a head cover with electrodes to do electro
encephalograms and read your thoughts. What a powerful source of info to
target ads...

------
sebringj
ah fuck i got rugburn on my finger again.

------
shockzzz
WHAT.

~~~
shockzzz
y the downvtoz? dis proadukt iz amayzni

------
MyNameIsMK
Dear Google,

Please stop. I do not want you or your technology in my life.

Thanks!

------
diminish
I'm having a hard time to understand if it's some kind of joke or a true
project. Could someone explain what's it all about? It's also interesting that
the parent path [https://www.google.com/atap](https://www.google.com/atap)
redirects to project tango, [https://www.google.com/atap/project-
tango/](https://www.google.com/atap/project-tango/)

~~~
amaks
Just watch the ATAP keynote on Google IO 2015 web site.

------
hharnisch
This is really cool, but at first glance one of their images really freaked me
out: [https://www.google.com/atap/project-
jacquard/static/img/maki...](https://www.google.com/atap/project-
jacquard/static/img/making-clothes-intelligent-1.jpg)

Who's hand is that!

~~~
BinaryIdiot
> Who's hand is that!

Someone's hand. It was someone's hand. Now it belongs to the fabric.

